# Geese



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes they can.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

So, the geese will not eat my bees?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have had geese (20) about 50 yards away from my bees. I would not put them in the same pen, but they are not a problem at a certain distance.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

The main problem with geese is that by the time you have the entrance large enough for the geese the bees can't defend it. :lpf:


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

:doh:


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bees and Geese ( and Ducks) are not a good mix. Geese and Ducks will eat Bees if they can get to them and there is a good chance that the bees will sting them in the process ( inside the throat) and there is a real possibility that the Geese will die. Chickens are OK.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I have not experienced any problems, but only have 2 geese.


----------



## Adri (Jul 5, 2021)

max2 said:


> Bees and Geese ( and Ducks) are not a good mix. Geese and Ducks will eat Bees if they can get to them and there is a good chance that the bees will sting them in the process ( inside the throat) and there is a real possibility that the Geese will die. Chickens are OK.


Just had my honey bees kill three geese. I did a hive inspection and bees were unusually bad tempered. Four geese badly stung, three of those died. Survivors are clearly traumatised. A very sad day.


----------

